

Gmail Now Works With Addresses With Non-Latin Characters - philip1209
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/gmail-now-works-with-addresses-with-non-latin-characters/

======
ifette
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137857)

------
xxxmadraxxx
One small step. Maybe in a few more years' time I'll be able to fill in my
name (which contains an accented character) on web forms without insultingly
being told "invalid name".

